# Matthew 6:10



## cih1355 (Apr 29, 2010)

Matthew 6:10 says, "Your kingdom come, your will be done, on earth as it is in heaven."

What is meant by "Your kingdom come"? Does the word "will" refer to what God has decreed to come to pass or the commands He has given people to obey?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 29, 2010)

> Westminster Larger Catechism
> 
> Question 191: What do we pray for in the second petition.?
> 
> Answer: In the second petition (which is, Thy kingdom come), acknowledging ourselves and all mankind to be by nature under the dominion of sin and Satan, we pray, that the kingdom of sin and Satan may be destroyed, the gospel propagated throughout the world, the Jews called, the fulness of the Gentiles brought in; the church furnished with all gospel officers and ordinances, purged from corruption, countenanced and maintained by the civil magistrate: that the ordinances of Christ may be purely dispensed, and made effectual to the converting of those that are yet in their sins, and the confirming, comforting, and building up of those that are already converted: that Christ would rule in our hearts here, and hasten the time of his second coming, and our reigning with him forever: and that he would be pleased so to exercise the kingdom of his power in all the world, as may best conduce to these ends.


.



> Question 192: What do we pray for in the third petition?
> 
> Answer: In the third petition (which is, Thy will be done in earth, as it is in heaven), acknowledging, that by nature we and all men are not only utterly unable and unwilling to know and do the will of God, but prone to rebel against his Word, to repine and murmur against his providence, and wholly inclined to do the will of the flesh, and of the devil: we pray, that God would by his Spirit take away from ourselves and others all blindness, weakness, indisposedness, and perverseness of heart; and by his grace make us able and willing to know, do, and submit to his will in all things, with the like humility, cheerfulness, faithfulness, diligence, zeal, sincerity, and constancy, as the angels do in heaven.


----------



## cih1355 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you for your input, Scott.

How are the ordinances of Christ made effectual to the converting of those that are yet in their sins?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 30, 2010)

cih1355 said:


> Thank you for your input, Scott.
> 
> How are the ordinances of Christ made effectual to the converting of those that are yet in their sins?


 
Here are the Scripture proofs for that statement in the Larger Catechism. (Remember each statement and/or proposition of doctrine in them is footnoted with Scripture):



> [1231] Acts 4:29-30. And now, Lord, behold their threatenings: and grant unto thy servants, that with all boldness they may speak thy word, By stretching forth thine hand to heal; and that signs and wonders may be done by the name of thy holy child Jesus. Ephesians 6:18-20. Praying always with all prayer and supplication in the Spirit, and watching thereunto with all perseverance and supplication for all saints; And for me, that utterance may be given unto me, that I may open my mouth boldly, to make known the mystery of the gospel, For which I am an ambassador in bonds: that therein I may speak boldly, as I ought to speak. Romans 15:29-30, 32. And I am sure that, when I come unto you, I shall come in the fulness of the blessing of the gospel of Christ. Now I beseech you, brethren, for the Lord Jesus Christ's sake, and for the love of the Spirit, that ye strive together with me in your prayers to God for me.... That I may come unto you with joy by the will of God, and may with you be refreshed. 2 Thessalonians 1:11. Wherefore also we pray always for you, that our God would count you worthy of this calling, and fulfil all the good pleasure of his goodness, and the work of faith with power. 2 Thessalonians 2:16-17. Now our Lord Jesus Christ himself, and God, even our Father, which hath loved us, and hath given us everlasting consolation and good hope through grace, Comfort your hearts, and stablish you in every good word and work.



The context here is what we pray for in the "second petition" of the Lord's Prayer, "thy kingdom come." The sense here is that the object of salvation will become clear both to believers to whom they are administered, and to unbelievers who have yet to receive them.


----------

